# DECA Upgrade-now HR24s don't do MRV



## Aero Man (Sep 20, 2007)

Today I took the leap from my beloved Ethernet MRV to DECA-MRV - see my signature for details. When the installer left this afternoon, everything worked OK and I went back to my office. Now tonight, no MRV on the HR-24s.
Tonight, when I closely inspected his work, I saw that he installed Ethernet cables to each DVR, in addition to adding the DECAs for my HR20s. This seemed contrary to the reason for the DECA cloud, so I disconnected all the Ethernet cables and after calling DTV tech support, rebooted each DVR and my Router. I also forced a firmware download on the HR24s.

Now, the DECA-equipped HR20 and HR21 see each other, but the HR24s cannot see each other nor can they see the HR2Xs. In other words, the internal DECA-equipped machines don’t do MRV.

DTV Tech Support can’t figure out why the HR24s won’t do MRV, especially after the firmware download and subsequent RBRs, so a repair tech visit is scheduled. And they agreed that reconnecting the ethernet cables back to the DVRs isn’t the solution when DECAs are used.

Any ideas?

~Aero Man


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

re-run the satellite setup on the 24s and that should enable the internal DECA for you


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> re-run the satellite setup on the 24s and that should enable the internal DECA for you


"Yeah" once the ethernet cable was connected to the 24s, it disabled the internal DECA.
RE-running the SAT setup is how to re-enable the internal DECA.


----------



## Aero Man (Sep 20, 2007)

That did it - thx! Funny, on the HR24-500s, I reran the Satellite setup once for MRV success, but on the HR24-100, I had to rerun the Satellite setup twice before it worked.

Etiher way, MRV is back at my household again. To bad that the installer nor DTV tech support considered this solution.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, little glitch that popped up. It happened with my H24-700 a while back. We tried a bunch of different things with all sorts of settings in the network setup and got nowhere but then re-running that got it working great. :shrug:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Aero Man said:


> That did it - thx! Funny, on the HR24-500s, I reran the Satellite setup once for MRV success, but on the HR24-100, I had to rerun the Satellite setup twice before it worked.
> 
> Etiher way, MRV is back at my household again. To bad that the installer nor DTV tech support considered this solution.


MRV is still in it's Infancy and there is a Learning Curve for Directv CSRs, Installers, etc. just as there was a Learning Curve for those of us with LAN based MRV.

It just takes time for everyone to learn and to get on board.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Aero Man said:


> Today I took the leap from my beloved Ethernet MRV to DECA-MRV - see my signature for details. When the installer left this afternoon, everything worked OK and I went back to my office. Now tonight, no MRV on the HR-24s.


To the OP - yes...un-necessarily hooking up the Ethernet cables has been a common error in the beginning and/or for new installers.

No excuse...just that it has been reported numerous times. There clearly needed to be more training on this in the field.

That said, the correction is easy and the results outstanding.

Enjoy.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Wish I had read this and other threads first. I had ordered a DECA upgrade, the tech hooked up my old 5-lbs dish with all the needed DECA gear, only some of the DVRs could see each other, but not the others. He rebooted the DVRs a few times without success, then called in another tech who was a specialist, though I don't think he specialized in DECA.

They tried to replace the splitters or the power unit, in the end none of the DVRs could do MRV. After nearly four hours we decided to take all the DECA gear down and returned to the old ethernet MRV.

If I read here correctly, we should have tried to go through the satellite setup option for each DVR for the fix? Is rebooting not the same?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Wish I had read this and other threads first. I had ordered a DECA upgrade, the tech hooked up my old 5-lbs dish with all the needed DECA gear, only some of the DVRs could see each other, but not the others. He rebooted the DVRs a few times without success, then called in another tech who was a specialist, though I don't think he specialized in DECA.
> 
> They tried to replace the splitters or the power unit, in the end none of the DVRs could do MRV. After nearly four hours we decided to take all the DECA gear down and returned to the old ethernet MRV.
> 
> If I read here correctly, we should have tried to go through the satellite setup option for each DVR for the fix? Is rebooting not the same?


It isn't clear what your setup is. The 24s with internal DECA needs to have the SAT setup redone if the ethernet has been connected, since this disables the internal DECA.
This doesn't need to be done with other receivers that use the external DECAs.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> It isn't clear what your setup is. The 24s with internal DECA needs to have the SAT setup redone if the ethernet has been connected, since this disables the internal DECA.
> This doesn't need to be done with other receivers that use the external DECAs.


Does a front button reboot not also include a SAT setup routine?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Does a front button reboot not also include a SAT setup routine?


Nope. There have been "just a few" posts/threads about this.
Sometimes a reboot will have them change from ethernet back to coax [DECA], but other times the only way to get the DECA turned back on is to run through the SAT setup where it "learns" it's on a SWiM [again].


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It does not. It checks the current setup against what's available. The procedure we're talking about is in the Satellite menu in the System Setup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It does not. It checks the current setup against what's available. The procedure we're talking about is in the Satellite menu in the System Setup.


"well, it kind of does" since it will change from a non SWiM to a SWiM during a reset. It's the DECA that is much harder to get reset.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "well, it kind of does" since it will change from a non SWiM to a SWiM during a reset. It's the DECA that is much harder to get reset.


That seems to explain why two of the HR24s worked out of the gate, the other two did not. You all know I read here all the time but for lack of judgment that afternoon, I decided to rely on the techs, especially after the second tech came which the first tech said was a specialist, but only to see things totally go bust, we had to restore to the old ethernet MRV without DECA.

What a nightmare that 4 hours was.

BTW, I upgraded all 4 to the HR24s a few weeks ago, also ordered a new H24 for my garage just to be part of the DECA MRV, now this one is useless since it has no ethernet connection and I didn't order it just to watch live TV.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

In fact the H24 worked out of the gate along with the two HR24s on DECA. They now tell me they need to update the dish, use the new single wire technology, but have no 1/16 switch in stock. I tried to tell them the setup we did last time should work but they did not want to risk trying, pointing to my old dish technology the likely problem.

I can see their point but then I am in limbo now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> In fact the H24 worked out of the gate along with the two HR24s on DECA. They now tell me they need to update the dish, use the new single wire technology, but have no 1/16 switch in stock. I tried to tell them the setup we did last time should work but they did not want to risk trying, pointing to my old dish technology the likely problem.
> 
> I can see their point but then I am in limbo now.


What is your current state?
You've kind of jumped in late.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> What is your current state?
> You've kind of jumped in late.


A poet at work....

Yeah....I've kinda gotten lost in what is connected to what trying in following this as well...


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> What is your current state?
> You've kind of jumped in late.


I thouhgt I was on the cutting edge How many have all 24 model receivers with MRV, except the new installs?

I am back with 4 HR24s on ethernet MRV, the one H24 is on its own. I have two 4X8 switches stacked from the old 5-lnb Slimline dish with 4 cables from the dish, okay this last part is old


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> I thouhgt I was on the cutting edge How many have all 24 model receivers with MRV, except the new installs?
> 
> I am back with 4 HR24s on ethernet MRV, the one H24 is on its own. I have two 4X8 switches stacked from the old 5-lnb Slimline dish with 4 cables from the dish, okay this last part is old


DECA CAN"T WORK without a SWiM.
Since you have 9 tuners [now] the SWiM-16 is needed.
Going with the SWiMLNB "could work", but you'd need to turn one DVR into single tuner mode so you don't exceed the eight tuner limit.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> DECA CAN"T WORK without a SWiM.
> Since you have 9 tuners [now] the SWiM-16 is needed.
> Going with the SWiMLNB "could work", but you'd need to turn one DVR into single tuner mode so you don't exceed the eight tuner limit.


I think they did have SWiM-16 for me. He hooked it up to the four cables from the dish, then two 1x4 splitters to this switch, one splitter hooked up to my four HR24s, the other to the H24. There were of course the other usual DECA parts and power supply involved. I know it should have worked because the H24 and the two HR24s worked right the way, but not the two other HR24s. I just did not know to ask the tech to try the SAT setup routine. He only knew to reboot all the receivers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> I think they did have SWiM-16 for me. He hooked it up to the four cables from the dish, then two 1x4 splitters to this switch, one splitter hooked up to my four HR24s, the other to the H24. There were of course the other usual DECA parts and power supply involved. I know it should have worked because the H24 and the two HR24s worked right the way, but not the two other HR24s. I just did not know to ask the tech to try the SAT setup routine. He only knew to reboot all the receivers.


So do you still have this or did they remove it?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> So do you still have this or did they remove it?


They removed DECA and put the old setup back for me before they left. I called them today to tell them the SAT setup routine could have fixed it, they didn't believe me, saying it was my legacy dish's problem that they needed to come back to update the LNB, but then they don't have the new 1x16 switch so I don't know what to expect other than they will try to figure it out for me.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

jacmyoung said:


> They removed DECA and put the old setup back for me before they left. I called them today to tell them the SAT setup routine could have fixed it, they didn't believe me, saying it was my legacy dish's problem that they needed to come back to update the LNB, but then they don't have the new 1x16 switch so I don't know what to expect other than they will try to figure it out for me.


Did they not install a SWM system with the DECA?

Edit: I see that they tried a SWM16...


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

One more piece of info I forgot. As I said initially after the 1st tech installed the SWM16 with two splitters and all, three of the receivers worked, but not the two others. He then called in another tech, the first thing the 2nd tech said was to install a filter between the line from the dish, and the SWM16, a total of 4 filters of course, after the filters were installed, everything went done hill there, even the DECA power adapter (or whatever it was) green lights stopped.

He said the filters were necessary to prevent the LNB burn. What do you guys know about this?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

jacmyoung said:


> One more piece of info I forgot. As I said initially after the 1st tech installed the SWM16 with two splitters and all, three of the receivers worked, but not the two others. He then called in another tech, the first thing the 2nd tech said was to install a filter between the line from the dish, and the SWM16, a total of 4 filters of course, after the filters were installed, everything went done hill there, even the DECA power adapter (or whatever it was) green lights stopped.
> 
> He said the filters were necessary to prevent the LNB burn. What do you guys know about this?


I assume they were the bandstop filters and are not necessary on the SWM16 (it has an internal b/s filter.) It sounds like tech error was the reason your whole home install was not successfull...


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> I assume they were the bandstop filters and are not necessary on the SWM16 (it has an internal b/s filter.) It sounds like tech error was the reason your whole home install was not successfull...


That is my suspicion as well, unfortunately I cannot convince them to come back and try the same setup again. Of course I also blame myself for not reading here before letting the tech do the upgrade. I could have prevented the failure.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> That is my suspicion as well, unfortunately I cannot convince them to come back and try the same setup again. Of course I also blame myself for not reading here before letting the tech do the upgrade. I could have prevented the failure.


I have to wonder what [if any] training these clowns had. They seriously have no clue what the hardware does and how it is to work "together".


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I have to wonder what [if any] training these clowns had. They seriously have no clue what the hardware does and how it is to work "together".


Now, now, we know that these "training issues" arn't real.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Now, now, we know that these "training issues" arn't real.


You've been listening to "Mike" too long. :lol:


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> One more piece of info I forgot. As I said initially after the 1st tech installed the SWM16 with two splitters and all, three of the receivers worked, but not the two others. He then called in another tech, the first thing the 2nd tech said was to install a filter between the line from the dish, and the SWM16, a total of 4 filters of course, after the filters were installed, everything went done hill there, even the DECA power adapter (or whatever it was) green lights stopped.
> 
> He said the filters were necessary to prevent the LNB burn. What do you guys know about this?


How could they install a filter between the dish and the SWiM16. The SWiM16 requires 4 lines from the dish. Where is the PI connected in all of this setup?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

azarby said:


> How could they install a filter between the dish and the SWiM16.


We've seen/heard of this before. "Some nitwits" think the DECA filter needs to be between the LNB & the SWiM, which means using 4 bandstop filters to block the Ka-lo channels. :nono2:


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> One more piece of info I forgot. As I said initially after the 1st tech installed the SWM16 with two splitters and all, three of the receivers worked, but not the two others. He then called in another tech, the first thing the 2nd tech said was to install a filter between the line from the dish, and the SWM16, a total of 4 filters of course, after the filters were installed, everything went done hill there, even the DECA power adapter (or whatever it was) green lights stopped.
> 
> He said the filters were necessary to prevent the LNB burn. What do you guys know about this?


Can you please provide a detailed description of how your equipment is wired up? How many lines coming from the dish to the SWiM. Since you mentioned two splitters, where is the power injector for the SWiM tied in. A diagram of some sorts would be helpful.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

jacmyoung said:


> Of course I also blame myself for not reading here before letting the tech do the upgrade. I could have prevented the failure.


You can't blame yourself for the tech's training... There's a few guys around here that should be trainers; then situations like yours would never happen :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dsw2112 said:


> You can't blame yourself for the tech's training... There's a few guys around here that should be trainers; then situations like yours would never happen :nono2:


Agree!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> You can't blame yourself for the tech's training... There's a few guys around here that should be trainers; then situations like yours would never happen :nono2:


I should have known better. I read here all the time but did not do so this time before the tech visit. I took upon myself to upgrade all my DVRs to HR24s, and connected them to my Ethernet for MRV. I should not have assumed a tech from DirecTV had any experience with this particular situation. They probably have only handled new installs so far, even with the old system upgrade, they had probably only dealt with the old DVRs without internal DECA.

If I understand it correctly, three things have to happen for my problem to exist, first you must not be a new install, second, you must have the newest receivers with the internal DECA, and then you must already have Ethernet MRV in use with them. It would be very rare for all three conditions to exist for the tech to even know how to troubleshoot. Over time they may get better at it, but not at this early stage.

So rare is the case that as I said I cannot now convince the tech manager to bring the same DECA gear back to try the upgrade again, they wouldn't believe me it was a matter of a simple extra receiver SAT setup fix to switch the receivers from Ethernet to DECA internally.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

jacmyoung said:


> I should have known better. I read here all the time but did not do so this time before the tech visit. I took upon myself to upgrade all my DVRs to HR24s, and connected them to my Ethernet for MRV. I should not have assumed a tech from DirecTV had any experience with this particular situation. They probably have only handled new installs so far, even with the old system upgrade, they had probably only dealt with the old DVRs without internal DECA.
> 
> If I understand it correctly, three things have to happen for my problem to exist, first you must not be a new install, second, you must have the newest receivers with the internal DECA, and then you must already have Ethernet MRV in use with them. It would be very rare for all three conditions to exist for the tech to even know how to troubleshoot. Over time they may get better at it, but not at this early stage.
> 
> So rare is the case that as I said I cannot now convince the tech manager to bring the same DECA gear back to try the upgrade again, they wouldn't believe me it was a matter of a simple extra receiver SAT setup fix to switch the receivers from Ethernet to DECA internally.


Are they coming back when a SWiM 16 setup is available?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

armchair said:


> Are they coming back when a SWiM 16 setup is available?


They insist they need to upgrade my LNB so that there will be only one cable coming from the dish, otherwise my DECA upgrade would not work. I will find out next week.

I am confused by the term "SWiM16". I thought they used what the tech called a "legacy SWiM16 switch" to work on my old 5-LNB dish, are we talking about a new and different SWiM16 now?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> They insist they need to upgrade my LNB so that there will be only one cable coming from the dish, otherwise my DECA upgrade would not work. I will find out next week.
> 
> I am confused by the term "SWiM16". I thought they used what the tech called a "legacy SWiM16 switch" to work on my old 5-LNB dish, are we talking about a new and different SWiM16 now?


"Legacy" sounds more like a WB616 [non SWiM]. The SWiM-16 hasn't been around but for the last couple of months and really can't be thought of as legacy.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Legacy" sounds more like a WB616 [non SWiM]. The SWiM-16 hasn't been around but for the last couple of months and really can't be thought of as legacy.


If so, the 2nd tech was correct if the LNB was upgraded, they would also need a very expensive switch which they did not have in stock. In such case maybe they should be convinced to bring the same gear back and give it another try? Wouldn't it be for their own good?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> If so, the 2nd tech was correct if the LNB was upgraded, they would also need a very expensive switch which they did not have in stock. In such case maybe *they should be convinced to bring the same gear back and give it another try? Wouldn't it be for their own good?*


"If" what they brought to you was the SWiM-16 and you have a "legacy" LNB, then that's what was needed.
9 tuners are more than a SWiMLNB will support, so the non SWiM LNB feeding the SWiM-16 using four coax, it what you need.
Keep the tuner count balanced between the "two SWiM-16" outputs, since each can only handle/support eight tuners/4DVRs.
Green labeled splitters for DECA and a DECA+PI for the router bridge. Leave all ethernet cables disconnected from the 24s and only have one off the DECA to the router.
Re-run SAT setup on all receivers to have each shift to the internal DECA networking and they should pick up the network/IPs/etc. off your router.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> If so, the 2nd tech was correct if the LNB was upgraded, they would also need a very expensive switch which they did not have in stock. In such case maybe they should be convinced to bring the same gear back and give it another try? Wouldn't it be for their own good?


Ok, it appears fromn your sig that you have 10 tuners. A SWiM LNB with one wire output only supports 8 tuners. They must provide a legacy SL3 or SL5 LNB (4 wire output) with a SWiM16 external switch. From the SWiM16, they must use both outputs as each output only supports 8 tuners. Each output would probably have an x4 green label splitter. 
For Internet connectivity, they will also be required to have one DECA adapter with PI connected to your router and the output connected to one of you feed cables either at the x4 splitters or with an additional x2 splitter somewhere in the system.

Anything less than what I described above and your system will not work properly.
Stick to your guns and make sure it happens the correct way.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

azarby said:


> Ok, it appears fromn your sig that you have 10 tuners. ...


The OP actually has nine tuners. Four HR24 DVRs and one H24. However either way he still needs the SWM16.

But anyway all this really makes no sense. The first multiswitch they bring out was undoubtably a SWM16 otherwise MRV would never have functioned at all, not even temporarily like it did. Yet they call it a "legacy switch" which can not bring back since it is no longer available? 

And then a DECA "specialist" instructs the techs. to place DECA BSFs on each of the four lines from the satellite dish which carries the main LNB down-converted frequency stack so "the LNB doesn't burn?" :eek2:

As VOS says that will block most of the 250-750 MHz Ka-lo (the down-converted "B-band") channels.

That's got to be about the worst example of installer ignorance I've heard so far.

And boy have I heard about a lot of them here since MRV formally went national unfortunately ... :nono2:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "If" what they brought to you was the SWiM-16 and you have a "legacy" LNB, then that's what was needed.
> 9 tuners are more than a SWiMLNB will support, so the non SWiM LNB feeding the SWiM-16 using four coax, it what you need.
> Keep the tuner count balanced between the "two SWiM-16" outputs, since each can only handle/support eight tuners/4DVRs.
> Green labeled splitters for DECA and a DECA+PI for the router bridge. Leave all ethernet cables disconnected from the 24s and only have one off the DECA to the router.
> Re-run SAT setup on all receivers to have each shift to the internal DECA networking and they should pick up the network/IPs/etc. off your router.


Our "trainer" insists on calling the SWiM8/16 switches "legacy" switches. Why I dunno, but it bugs the hell out of me. Just adds confusion for those that don't know better. We even have some up the food chain a bit that think and call the splitters switches. :nono2:

A true legacy switch should be a 3x4, WB68, WB616, etc.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Our "trainer" insists on calling the SWiM8/16 switches "legacy" switches. Why I dunno, but it bugs the hell out of me. Just adds confusion for those that don't know better. We even have some up the food chain a bit that think and call the splitters switches. :nono2:
> 
> A true legacy switch should be a 3x4, WB68, WB616, etc.


I'm with you Robert.

The SWiM 8 does the same thing as the SWiM16, just less tuners supported. It's also the foundation (X4) of the SWiM32. Nothing legacy about it (other than having legacy receiver ports ).

Somebody needs to train the trainer. :lol:


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

azarby said:


> Ok, it appears fromn your sig that you have 10 tuners. A SWiM LNB with one wire output only supports 8 tuners. They must provide a legacy SL3 or SL5 LNB (4 wire output) with a SWiM16 external switch. From the SWiM16, they must use both outputs as each output only supports 8 tuners. Each output would probably have an x4 green label splitter.
> For Internet connectivity, they will also be required to have one DECA adapter with PI connected to your router and the output connected to one of you feed cables either at the x4 splitters or with an additional x2 splitter somewhere in the system.
> 
> Anything less than what I described above and your system will not work properly.


Other than HoTat2 said I have 9 tuners, you are spot on what the first tech did for me, which was why it worked for the three receivers, and the internet, which he verified. But we could not get the other two HR24s to work with the DECA MRV, not knowing the "SAT setup" step. The 2nd tech made things worse.

But is there no way to have the SWiM8 LNB installed on the 5-lnb dish for my setup to work? Is there no such thing as a SWiM16 LNB?



> Stick to your guns and make sure it happens the correct way.


I need to be absolutely sure myself what will work first. But thanks for the moral support from everyone


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> ...Yet they call it a "legacy switch" which can not bring back since it is no longer available?


They did not say the same switch could not be brought back, in fact they said they had plenty of them, but according to the 2nd tech, if we upgrade the LNB to the SWiM LNB, we would need a very expensive new switch which they did not have in stock.

If I understand hdtvfan0001 correctly, the 2nd tech was talking about the SWiM32 they did not have?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jacmyoung said:


> They did not say the same switch could not be brought back, in fact they said they had plenty of them, but according to the 2nd tech, if we upgrade the LNB to the SWiM LNB, we would need a very expensive new switch which they did not have in stock.
> 
> If I understand hdtvfan0001 correctly, the *2nd tech was talking about the SWiM32 they did not have*?


Not exactly...the *SWiM16* that the tech didn't have. There is no SWiM16 Dish, only a SWiM8 Dish.

The SWiM32 is an MDU (only) unit, and not applicable for your install.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

jacmyoung said:


> ...but according to the 2nd tech, if we upgrade the LNB to the SWiM LNB, we would need a very expensive new switch which they did not have in stock.


:nono2:

The SWMLnb cannot be used with any other switch; legacy, SWM8, SWM16, etc. It's strictly a stand-alone unit that can be used with high frequency splitters to get a max of 8 tuners. This cannot be used in your situation.

They need to understand that the correct setup is legacy LNB (which you have) to SWM16 (with 8 tuners on one leg and 1 tuner on the other.) The rest will be taken care of in the sat setup (since you previously used MRV over ethernet sat setup NEEDS to be rerun.)

If you can force them to do this it will work, and they might learn something. I wish you luck!

P.S. You will not need bandstop filters anywhere in the above setup...


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, my job is not going to be easy. First I need to talk them out of insisting that they need to "upgrade my LNB to allow only one cable out of the dish," then talk them into bringing back the original DECA gear again, somehow convince them it will work, basically convince them that I know better than they do, which understandably will be a very difficult task.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jacmyoung said:


> Thanks guys, my job is not going to be easy. *First I need to talk them out of insisting that they need to "upgrade my LNB to allow only one cable out of the dish*," then talk them into bringing back the original DECA gear again, somehow convince them it will work, basically convince them that I know better than they do, which understandably will be a very difficult task.


HD Dishes all have 4 lines running out from them...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Thanks guys, my job is not going to be easy. First I need to talk them out of insisting that they need to "upgrade my LNB to allow only one cable out of the dish," then talk them into bringing back the original DECA gear again, somehow convince them it will work, basically convince them that I know better than they do, which understandably will be a very difficult task.


You need to show them this and tell them it came from DirecTV:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> * HD Dishes all have 4 lines running out from them...*


You want to maybe clarify that statement hdtvfan? 

As SWiMLine-3/5 HD dishes do only have a one line output as I'm sure you're aware.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HoTat2 said:


> You want to maybe clarify that statement hdtvfan?
> 
> As SWiMLine-3/5 HD dishes do only have a one line output as I'm sure you're aware.


I assumed a SWimLNB was not in play since the poster was looking at more than 8 tuner support...

But still...a good point....only *real* HD dishes have 4 lines.... :lol:

SWiMline Dishes are hybrid devices (SWiM built in), and only have the one line out.

I stand...uh...sit...corrected.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You need to show them this and tell them it came from DirecTV:


I dont know how to show it on the phone, but I will try to tell them to read this thread if possible

This was what the 1st tech did for me, of course he also had the internet part. The splitters only had four legs each though, each leg connected to one HDDVR/HD receiver, a total of 5.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> I dont know how to show it on the phone, but I will try to tell them to read this thread if possible
> 
> This was what the 1st tech did for me, of course he also had the internet part. The splitters only had four legs each though, each leg connected to one HDDVR/HD receiver, a total of 5.


Sounds like the first tech was on the ball and only got hung up getting the 24s back on DECA.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like the first tech was on the ball and only got hung up getting the 24s back on DECA.


I think VOS is dead on. The four way splitter the tech used is just fine, and technically no splitter would be necessary on the second "leg" of the SWM16 (as only one receiver would be placed there.) That splitter will only add DB loss to the setup.


----------



## mookhead (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been dealing with clueless techs this past week. By reading this forum it seems like someone can help me out. I have an H24-700 and an HR24-100 DVR receiver. Right now the HR24-100 is hooked up by ethernet to my router and gets VOD. I do not get multi-room viewing on the H24-700 from recorded programs on the HR24-100. There were no external deca's hooked up. Just coax to recievers and one ethernet cable to router. After 5 days of techs messing with the system I've gone from having VOD and no MR; to having MR and no VOD; to having neither; to having what I have now: VOD on the HD24-100 and no VOD on the H24-700 with no multi-room networking (although multi-room is authorized). I did do a satelite reset on both but have not moved them yet. I want to swap the 2 receivers to their original spots (DVR not wired to ethernet and HD24-700 wired to modem by ethernet cable). Here are my questions: If I switch them, do I have to switch the coaxes too? Is there any other necessary deca's or other switches I need to get this setup working? I was told I only need a deca to the router. If so, where do I use a splitter? Do I connect the ethernet from the receiver to router? Finally can the large power supply be hooked up to either receiver? Sorry for the length, but I am in dire straits.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

mookhead said:


> I have been dealing with clueless techs this past week. By reading this forum it seems like someone can help me out. I have an H24-700 and an HR24-100 DVR receiver. Right now the HR24-100 is hooked up by ethernet to my router and gets VOD. I do not get multi-room viewing on the H24-700 from recorded programs on the HR24-100. There were no external deca's hooked up. Just coax to recievers and one ethernet cable to router. After 5 days of techs messing with the system I've gone from having VOD and no MR; to having MR and no VOD; to having neither; to having what I have now: VOD on the HD24-100 and no VOD on the H24-700 with no multi-room networking (although multi-room is authorized). I did do a satelite reset on both but have not moved them yet. I want to swap the 2 receivers to their original spots (DVR not wired to ethernet and HD24-700 wired to modem by ethernet cable). Here are my questions: If I switch them, do I have to switch the coaxes too? Is there any other necessary deca's or other switches I need to get this setup working? I was told I only need a deca to the router. If so, where do I use a splitter? Do I connect the ethernet from the receiver to router? Finally can the large power supply be hooked up to either receiver? Sorry for the length, but I am in dire straits.


The 24's have internal DECA and the DECA is disabled when an ethernet cable is attached (you can use one or the other, but not both.) Remove the ethernet cable from the HR24 and redo sat setup (you may need to do this on both boxes.) This will get you MRV, but not on-demand. The only way to "inject" the internet into the mix (for on-demand, media share, etc) is to attach an external DECA to your router (it's called an ICK - Internet connection kit.) Call D* and tell them to "make it right"; ask that they install the ICK (which should have been installed in the first place) and this way you won't have to worry about running coax to the router, where the splitter is, etc... Just don't let them add ethernet cables to the back of the receivers again!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> The 24's have internal DECA and the DECA is disabled when an ethernet cable is attached (you can use one or the other, but not both.) Remove the ethernet cable from the HR24 and redo sat setup (you may need to do this on both boxes.) This will get you MRV, but not on-demand. The only way to "inject" the internet into the mix (for on-demand, media share, etc) is to attach an external DECA to your router (it's called an ICK - Internet connection kit.) Call D* and tell them to "make it right"; ask that they install the ICK (which should have been installed in the first place) and this way you won't have to worry about running coax to the router, where the splitter is, etc... Just don't let them add ethernet cables to the back of the receivers again!


One of these


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> The 24's have internal DECA and the DECA is disabled when an ethernet cable is attached (you can use one or the other, but not both.) Remove the ethernet cable from the HR24 and redo sat setup (you may need to do this on both boxes.) This will get you MRV, but not on-demand. The only way to "inject" the internet into the mix (for on-demand, media share, etc) is to attach an external DECA to your router (it's called an ICK - Internet connection kit.) Call D* and tell them to "make it right"; ask that they install the ICK (which should have been installed in the first place) and this way you won't have to worry about running coax to the router, where the splitter is, etc... Just don't let them add ethernet cables to the back of the receivers again!


Exactly as he said. Right now the best you can do is MRV and wait for DTV to connect a DECA with PI to your ethernet cable for VOD. If you didn't originally request the internet connection kit, it may cost you an additional $25 and poossibly a service call charge. Not sure what they are doing for those that just want VOD added to their system.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who had helped me here, I finally convinced the tech sups to have a tech bring back the same gear and give it another try.

The tech that came was still skeptical, after going through all the troubleshooting steps he thought were correct, including calling DirecTV tech support, finally he ran out of ideas and agreed to do the "SAT Setup" for each receiver, it was an instant success, but not before three hours of doing his trials.

At least I knew from the start that I wasn't going to let him leave before doing the "SAT Setup" thing

Just one question, is that SWiM16 switch (the heat sink to be specific) supposed to be very very warm on touch?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Just one question, is that SWiM16 switch (the heat sink to be specific) supposed to be very very warm on touch?


"Supposed to be"? 
Is it? You bet and seems to be normal to be too.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Supposed to be"?
> Is it? You bet and seems to be normal to be too.


I take that as a YES


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> I take that as a YES


I'm in Phoenix and my SWiM16 is outside in the porch. Ambient of 104-116 deg plus internally genrated heat makes it impossible to touch. Still works though.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

azarby said:


> I'm in Phoenix and my SWiM16 is outside in the porch. Ambient of 104-116 deg plus internally genrated heat makes it impossible to touch. Still works though.


I wonder if anyone measured how much energy does the whole DECA/MRV gear draw?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> I wonder if anyone measured how much energy does the whole DECA/MRV gear draw?


The PI is only good for 36 watts, so it's less than that, but maybe not by much.


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> The OP actually has nine tuners. Four HR24 DVRs and one H24. However either way he still needs the SWM16.
> 
> But anyway all this really makes no sense. The first multiswitch they bring out was undoubtably a SWM16 otherwise MRV would never have functioned at all, not even temporarily like it did. Yet they call it a "legacy switch" which can not bring back since it is no longer available?
> 
> ...


And don't forget that their game plan was then to replace his "legacy" LNB with one that only needs one wire. Which will not work on his setup - Integrated SWM LNBs only run 8 tuners.

Glad you got it resolved, but I would have been talking to DirecTV about using a different installation company. These people clearly do not know what they're doing.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> I wonder if anyone measured how much energy does the whole DECA/MRV gear draw?


There was another thread early in the DECA installation days (May-June) that someone measured the HR2x with a 'kill-a-watt' and it drew .3 amps higher with DECA. So that's about 36 watts.

With my 5 HR2xes, the SWiM PI and Internet Connector PI that's about 252 watts. I removed a Wireless N WGA and a 4 port switch. . .call that about 50 watts.

So a 200 watt gain - 24 x 7 is 1752 Kwh a year or $192 a year at $0.11 a Kwh.

And people were complaining about the $3 a month MRV charge!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> There was another thread early in the DECA installation days (May-June) that someone measured the HR2x with a 'kill-a-watt' and it drew .3 amps higher with DECA. So that's about 36 watts.
> 
> With my 5 HR2xes, the SWiM PI and Internet Connector PI that's about 252 watts. I removed a Wireless N WGA and a 4 port switch. . .call that about 50 watts.
> 
> ...


If this is true, I might consider running another CAT5 to the H24 and go back to my old Ethernet MRV. I am glad I asked the tech to leave all the old parts behind.


----------



## Nflguy (Apr 1, 2007)

I had a tech install a broadband deca to my hd-dvr ( i have whole home dvr service). He said I can buy a wireless router that will connect with my home wireless router( my home wireless router is in my office and 35 feet away from my dvr and broadband deca).

He said i have two choices.

Buy an additional wireless router which will sit next to my dvr and broadband deca (and connect wirelessly to my home router)

OR

Buy a 40 ft long ethernet cable and run it through the wall and into my office and plug into my home office router.

I opted for the ethernet cable run and im waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you had the ICK as part of your install, the tech should have installed a coax cable in the area of your router. As for the statement of "install a broadband deca to my hd-dvr", do you mean that you have a DECA for the DVR and another DECA for your network installed nearby?

- Merg


----------

